# Nistkasten mit Webcam



## nieselinho (17. Feb. 2013)

Hallo an alle,
mein Projekt für dieses Jahr ist fast fertig.

Der Nistkasten ist gebaut und die Webcam ist angebracht. Was noch fehlt ist den Nistkasten aufzuhängen. Wann wäre es sinnvoll das zu machen?

Zum Nistkasten habe ich natürlich auch einige Fotos. Hoffentlich gesellt sich in absehbarer Zeit dann auch ein Meisen-Pärchen in die gute Stube und lässt uns alle zuschauen. Sollte das passieren werde ich einen Livestream einrichten und hier veröffentlichen.

    

Die Webcam habe ich mit einer Makro-Linse ausgerüstet, damit genau der Bereich scharf wird, in dem später die Vögel sitzen könnten. Letztes Jahr war das eigentliche Netz nämlich 5cm hoch und da hätte der Schärfebereich aufgehört.
Angeschlossen wird die Webcam mit einem 10m langem USB-Kabel und das Ganze sieht dann mit laufender Webcam so aus:

 

Und dieses Bild entstand eben bei sehr schlechtem Licht (nur die Schreibtischlampe ohne direkt reinzustrahlen, Nistkasten geschlossen).
Und für das wenige Licht ist die Aufnahme wirklich hell genug. Am Tage ist es klasse.

Zu den Kosten:
Die Webcam kostet 24€, da gibt es weitaus günstigere, aber diese hat sehr gute "Low-Light-Eigenschaften", zweite Möglichkeit ist eine günstigere Webcam kaufen und den IR-Filter aus auszubauen. Aber das wollte ich nicht riskieren, falls was schief geht kommt am Ende der gleiche Preis raus 
Für das Holz 2,90€. Makrolinse 4€ und das 10m-USB-Kabel 10€.

Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken das es dieses Jahr Mieter gibt 
Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nistkasten mit Webcam*

hi Robin,
unserer Erfahrung nach...
den Nistkasten so bald als möglich aufhängen.
Dann kann er noch gut verwittern und den menschlichen Duft loswerden,
bevor die "Wohnungssuche" der __ Pieper losgeht


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nistkasten mit Webcam*

Hallo Robin, 

coole Idee 

bei uns fangen die Meisen an sich um die endsprechenden Partner zu balgen, also wird es Zeit mit dem aufhängen, husch husch schnell noch raus 

mfg René


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nistkasten mit Webcam*

Ich habe im Spätsommer einen Nistkasten aufgehängt (natürlich viel zu spät  )
Aber es hat sich wohl doch gelohnt, denn letztes Wochenende konnte ich die ersten Kohlmeisen auf Wohnungsbesichtigung verzeichnen.
In den folgenden Tagen konnte ich dann weitere Aktivitäten verzeichnen.

Leider habe ich nicht daran gedacht eine Cam ein zu bauen... aber das macht nix.

Vielleicht hänge ich irgendwann noch ein 2. auf... da werde ich es mir dann für überlegen.


@Robin:
Hat die Webcam eine Beleuchtung (schaltbar?), das das so hell ist?

Ich für meinen Teil würde überlegen, ob man nicht noch (ggf. zusätzlich) noch eine IR-Diode zu integrieren.


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nistkasten mit Webcam*

Morgen 
Schön deine Idee ist super würde da aber ein altes Nest drin zerfledern und ein wenig Erde an den Wänden schmieren mit einem Gummihandschuh dann kommt da auch balt ein Wohnungssuchender rein die meisten Vögel mögen das nicht wenn es so neu ist.
Viel Glück R.


----------



## nieselinho (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nistkasten mit Webcam*

Danke für die Antworten! Also der Nistkasten hängt jetzt und ist bereit 
Beleuchtung habe ich keine angebracht, die Webcam ist von Logitech und hat einen wirklich sehr guten lichtempfindlichen Sensor drin.
Die IR-Diode hätte ich auch gerne angebracht, aber diese Cam hat ja einen Blocker drin, den auszubauen habe ich mich nicht getraut. Und mit dem Blocker sieht man nicht viel Unterschied, leider. 

Mit dem mitgelieferten Treiber der Webcam kann ich manuell Belichtung und Empfindlichkeit einstellen und dann auch bei minimalen Licht noch erkennbares aufzeichnen. Nur bei Nacht ist dann Schluss 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nistkasten mit Webcam*

wenns so dunkel ist schlafen die doch eh.....


----------

